# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  DanDwiki meme class (ca 2003ish)

## Yora

I remember back in the day, some 20 years ago (you're welcome), there was a homebrew class on DanDwiki that got pretty famous for being just completely ridiculously overpowered and outright bonkers. The whole site had a reputation (and still does), but that one stood out by a long way and came up in discussions about D&D related stupidity around here pretty regularly for a while.

Anyone remember what that thing was called? I think it was some paladin or cleric variant or something of that kind.

----------


## Venger

Was it lightning warrior?

----------


## noob

> Was it lightning warrior?


I believe lightning warrior is a known meme because it have been made by WOTC itself.
There is classes far more op in dnd wiki.

----------


## pabelfly

> Was it lightning warrior?


It can't be Lightning Warrior, it doesn't get a familiar and can't specialise like a Wizard can.




> I believe lightning warrior is a known meme because it have been made by WOTC itself.
> There is classes far more op in dnd wiki.


It originally came from the WOTC boards. Here's a copy of the class, by the way.

https://www.myth-weavers.com/wiki/index.php/Lightning_Warrior

----------


## Yora

> It can't be Lightning Warrior, it doesn't get a familiar and can't specialise like a Wizard can.


Yeah, I think that's the one!  :Small Big Grin:

----------

